# Jiffy Seed Starting Mix (yellow/gold bag)



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone using this? Suggest a percentage with gravel?

Thanks


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Do you have the list of ingredients? 
All I found was 'Does not contain soil' and 'Organic'.


----------



## Knox_legend (Dec 1, 2009)

That stuff is crap. I haven't used it in an aquarium but when I started my tomato and pepper plants with it I had a bad germination rate and what did grow wasn't very good. I switched to miracle grow organic and my germination rate went way up and the plants are super healthy.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

I was hoping to use it for organic material as I don't have much fish and would preferably like to have a lower pH (currently 7.6).


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Don't use it. Vermiculite is horribly light and spagnum moss is just going to make a mess everywhere.


----------

